# How many here were fat or obese as kids?



## Larry G (Nov 10, 2009)

Recently, going through the posts, I've realized there seems to be quite a distinction, a wide gap actually between those of us who were fat kids and those who became fat or obese later in life.

For myself, I was a fat child, slightly larger than average as a baby, had a belly as a toddler, my parents had to hold my belly up so that I could crawl, when I was around 5 or 6 I was "normal" meaning, probably overweight, but not noticeably so. When I was 7, I started to put on weight, had a small belly weighed 78 lbs. Compared to a lot of today's kids, I was actually pretty darn average. But when I grew up, that I was the odd one out, THAT'S when the dieting started, and it's been a battle ever since.

At 6th grade the weight (and taunting) continued to pile on, until by the time I was in 8th grade I hit the 200s (lbs). Then a series of traumatic events hit me and I gained almost 100 lbs in a year! Stayed in that range, until college when I hit my highest weight at around 448 lbs.

After that I had a health scare and dumped almost 200 lbs (cutting calories very drastically after numerous failed attempts otherwise), and now weigh basically what I did when I was 13, in the mid-200's range. That's actually pretty trippy. When I'm on the low end of my range because of my height (I'm 6 ft tall), some people tell me I should put on weight (!?) and had girls tell me they wished they were as "skinny as me" (wtf?). Basically that says more about America now than anything.

So anyway, that was a tangent. I'm wondering how many others here were "fat kids". To me there's never been a day in my life that I've known any different, and so to me it's a basic human rights issue, it is no "lifestyle choice". My parents fed me balanced meals. However, genetics play a role, most of my family is overweight or obese, but some aren't, and sometimes that actually kicks in, it's weird. I've always had to deal with a slumbering metabolism and had to eat like a bird to maintain or lose and watch others eat whatever they wanted to. I never had that lightening fast version, then seen it "slow down" as I get older.

As for my preferences, I like women who are a bit curvy, well all types really. I do prefer muscularly curvy. So there ya go.

So, what say you? Where you a fat kid? I'd like to know your thoughts on this.

Larry


----------



## Neen (Nov 10, 2009)

I was actually pretty skinny when i was a child. I was what you would call 'skrawny'. I remember when i was around 7 or 8 yrs old going to a golf club with my grand parents and at the buffett, i only got 3 strawberries. I was picky!
Was skinny and underweight until about age 13 or so.. puburty, and some deaths' in my family= weight gain for nina!
The rest is history! Since age 13 i've gained about 100lbs.


----------



## maureenc (Nov 10, 2009)

I was definately a fat kid...fat baby, really chunky kid, at 13 I managed to hit 300 pounds, went on a diet and got to 230, and then started gaining again and am now at 375. I do have to say though, that I was sitting well at 300 before I had a car accident, broke my back, and became a lot less active. My highest was 420, and recently I lost 45 from cutting out pop (which I don't like that much anyway), swimming every day this summer, and eating a ton of summer fruit


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes I was. However it was neither traumatic nor negative.


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl (Nov 10, 2009)

I guess I always was overweight looking back! If I remember correctly I weighted about 90 lbs in third grade which I remember being INSANE compared to everyone else. Then probably about 220 by the end of middle school and I've been around there ever since


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 10, 2009)

I was quite normal until 8. I was even a model when i was five and six. Then we moved to Texas. Miserable place for a newb. I put weight on and turned to food for emotional support. This was also when there was a lot of trauma in my home. My dad and brother were diagnosed with an autoimmune disease (EB Virus) and my mom had a debilitating back injury and was out of commission for like six months. So there wasn't much for me to turn to other than food.


----------



## mel (Nov 10, 2009)

I was a think child until about 12/13...all Up from there


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 10, 2009)

I have been fat all my life.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> I have been fat all my life.



Yep. Me too.


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Nov 10, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> Yep. Me too.



Same here.


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes indeedy, fat all my life too, from baby fat to fat girl to fatter woman. I also leveled off at 6ft tall when I was 14 which was such a nice double whammy. I always wanted to be outstanding in my class, but not quite like that.


----------



## ssflbelle (Nov 10, 2009)

Yep fat as a baby and a child and a adult. When I was 20 and in college I got motivated and lost over 107 pounds. Being an emotional eater, after a breakup with a boyfriend I gained it all back plus more. Yet I still did all kinds of activities until my back was used to stop a drunk young man from falling over a tent stake. That accident not my weight was the ruination of my life as I knew it. After being in a wheelchair for 5 years I hit a high of 497. Now I am down about 120 pounds but still in the wheelchair.


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep. Me, too -- always fat.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 11, 2009)

Fat kid.

I remember going on the f*cking Atkin's diet at the age of 11. When I lost 10 pounds, I was taken shopping. F*cked.


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl (Nov 11, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Fat kid.
> 
> I remember going on the f*cking Atkin's diet at the age of 11. When I lost 10 pounds, I was taken shopping. F*cked.



Haha so I wasnt the only kid this happened to? I lost 10 pounds in 5th grade and my parents bought me a game boy -_-


----------



## Weeze (Nov 11, 2009)

I didn't get fat til around when I started my menstrual-ness, and all the fun that accompanies. I was actually a super skinny kid with long blonde hair. No joke.

No wonder mom's feeling slighted


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 11, 2009)

i still haven't gotten fat, hard as i try.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Nov 11, 2009)

I was 210lbs aged 14 and 250lbs aged 18,but lost it all by age 21,stayed at 140 for some time after that.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep. Fat kid, fat teen, fat adult.

I was also put in diet programs, sent to fat camp, generally diet-conscious starting at a pretty young age. I was always really active -- did tap and ballet several times a week from ages 5-17 -- but always fat. Like some of the others, I also remember that when I would drop some weight, I would always get a reward.


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 11, 2009)

Same here, fat forever. According to my mom, it started when I was four and kept going.  Anyway, I started dieting that I remember at age 8. Frankly, I don't know if I would even "know" how to be thin.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 11, 2009)

me too always have been a fatty


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, I was a fatty as a kid too.


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 11, 2009)

I was never that big as a child but I remember always thinking that I was. My siblings were super skinny so I guess I compared myself to them?? It was my teenage years of inactivity (preferred to be inside reading and listening to music) that put me on the road to 'fattness'... lol


----------



## fatluvnguy (Nov 11, 2009)

I was an average weight until I was eight years old when I began to act out my weight gain fantasies. I gained 30 pounds in the summer between third and fourth grade, outgrowing two cub scout uniforms. I ate myself up to one hundred pounds by the end of fourth grade. I dieted a few times but happily regained the weight and more.


----------



## Tad (Nov 11, 2009)

I was never particularly fat, but I was kind of chunky as a kid, in time/place where most people were pretty thin. That was enough of a difference that I got teased about it a few times and became very conscious of it. I also had to get pants from the 'husky' section a time or two as a kid, and maybe what made the biggest impact on me was that I couldn't wear some of my older brother's hand me downs, because at the same height I was mostly bigger around, and this stressed my frugal mother. (Hmmm, maybe that was one of the reasons that I associated good things with being bigger--it meant new clothes of my own instead of hand-me-downs?)


----------



## mithrandirjn (Nov 11, 2009)

I definitely got teased for being chubby as a kid. Always had a slow metabolism, always was built a little bigger than the other kids, and while I wasn't obese as a child, I certainly wasn't in tip top shape (too many video games and parents indulging my love of Oreos).

More than being chubby, actually, I think I was teased more because I wasn't highly athletic as a kid. I could throw a ball, play basketball, etc., but I sucked at soccer, which was the most popular sport for kids to play in my town. Odd that I've since grown into a sports fanatic, but I suppose stranger things have happened.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2009)

I want to say I started getting chunky between ages 6 - 9 years old. And after that, I Just kept growing.


----------



## joh (Nov 11, 2009)

I was fat when I was kid. It wasn't until I joined the basketball team in 7th grade did I slim way down; I'm still skinny.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Nov 11, 2009)

Fat by 2nd grade, normal until then... maybe slightly fluffy but not even chunky compared to some kids today. 2nd grade, definitely chunking up, I remember weighing 120 lbs in 6th grade, for some reason, that's the only weight I remember. My mom would constantly remind me how she didn't even weigh 120 at her highest weight and how she was less than 100 before she had me, etc, etc, blah, blah, blah.

I know I was 200lbs before I went to college. I know that fresh year through my first long term relationship I got up to around 300lbs. I had another long term relationship w/a special loser and after ending that, out of spite, I lost about 100lbs. That was 5 or 6 years ago and I'm now back up around 300. I waver between 285 and 300 depending on the week/month.

I've not been thin since 1st grade. I'm sort of terrified of ever becoming thin because my skin issues. When I lost that 100lbs (healthfully, slowly, with exercise), my extra skin was disgusting. There's no way I could lose the 160 lbs science recommends without needing reconstructive surgery. Who has the money? 

Only two peers ever teased me. Both guys... one of which was fat himself and hated me for no good reason other than that I was poor and the other hated me genuinely because I was fat. However, my family was horrible to me. All except my dad, he never said a word to me about my weight. My mom and my sister were so cruel about it that words can't even explain...


----------



## olwen (Nov 11, 2009)

I was also a fat baby a fat kid, a fat teen, and a fat adult. I've never been below 300lbs as an adult.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been fat since I can remember. I was born an average sized baby but almost immediately began being above normal for my age&height. 

The first time I distinctly remember dieting was when I was around 6 or so.. I remember telling my mom I was going on a diet and I wouldn't eat for like 5 days. Looking back, I must've learned that from somewhere.. maybe my parents constant dieting or maybe they tried to put me on a diet before? I don't really remember. 

I briefly got down to about 220, which is small for me, at age 13 because of fat camp & Weight Watchers but it didn't last long.. I started gaining after about 6 months of that, and now I'm like.. 360, 370 something? I don't have a scale that goes over 330 so I don't know exactly.


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 12, 2009)

BBW4Chattery said:


> I've not been thin since 1st grade. I'm sort of terrified of ever becoming thin because my skin issues. When I lost that 100lbs (healthfully, slowly, with exercise), my extra skin was disgusting. There's no way I could lose the 160 lbs science recommends without needing reconstructive surgery. Who has the money?


Excellent point. I've always said one advantage of being fat is it makes me look a decade younger than I really am. I hadn't really considered that if I lost all the weight science recommends, all my extra skin would make me look like a sharpei. Cute dog, ugly human. Just to be on the safe side, I'd better continue to maintain my fat in the style to which it is accustomed.


----------



## Larry G (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you everyone. Well it's interesting to find out.

When I was a kid, like at around 80 lbs, it's funny. Back in the 80s, fat kids were FAR less common than today, so I just remember going to restaurants eating with my mom and seeing people stare at me as if I were some sort of freak. I still get angry over that. Today I would have been "thin" haha.

It brought me both good and bad things. I got teased and taunted from bullies, there was physical violence, even to the point of...I can't even utter it. Starts with R. Teachers made verbal comments.

On the other hand, I was also quite popular in school, and people liked me, so good and bad. I actually like the feeling of being fat. Sometimes I wish that I could be thin, but "feel" the fat because I like how it feels, all cushy and comfy.

When I was at my heaviest, I hated the verbal taunts from strangers on the street (mostly teenagers and young adults), many of them cowardly under their breath, and my lack of mobility. I could no longer fit in restaurant booths or movie theater seats. Amusement parks were an impossibility.

As I lose weight, I DO find hanging skin and wrinkles to be a problem, but clothed no one sees it. I DO worry about being intimate one day.

And, as far as that goes, I've been swimming and I haven't let that stop me one bit! So there.

To the lady that lives in South Korea, that's awesome that you have immersed yourself in a different culture like that. I wish I had the balls.

Well that's about it. 

Larry


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 13, 2009)

I was thin when I was a kid. I started putting on weight right around puberty and have been getting heavier ever since. I remember when I first started to gain weight I was made to feel like I was soooo much fatter than everyone else. Looking back on it I wasn't that much fatter than my peers. I look at photos from that time and I look downright skinny! :doh:


----------



## Hathor (Nov 16, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> I have been fat all my life.



Same here.


----------



## _overture (Nov 16, 2009)

I was a chubby kid, got a bit fatter when I was around 15/16. by the time I was 17 I weighed around 220lbs. leaving my home and with it, my mother's cooking, has brought me down to 145lbs.


----------



## tinkerbell (Nov 16, 2009)

No, but I was told every day by my super thin sisters that I was fat. I was just bigger than them. I wore a size 5 in 6th grade. Which is not fat. But was fat because I was bigger than most of the other girls in my grade, lol if that makes sense. I just looked like I could be 16 instead of 11. 

I think I started to get fat in 7th grade. I was a size 13, and then ended up at size 18/20 by 11th grade. And then back down to a 14 my senior year (no "diet" involved - just became really active my senior year). And then all the way up to a 26 3 years ago. And now back to an 18/20. 

I was teased mostly by my sisters. But I did deal with a few assholes at school. My sisters were by far the worst though. 

I think the only 2 places extra skin will be an issue for me as I continue to lose weight will be my upper arms (triceps areas) and my stomach. But for me, I can deal with that.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 16, 2009)

i was tall and ultra slim until i was about 5 and from then on i was a fat girl. my mom was very concerned about my being thin in the days when fat babies were in so she gave me some vitamin supplement called "father Johns" because someof her ignorant friends told her to. i think she blamed herself for it for the rest of her life. i felt sorry for her in a way because i would have been fat anyway. no one in my family has a tendency to be easily ultra thin. just goes to show you the craziness of looking to everyone else for approval of yourself and even your child. 


"when you believe in things you dont understand you suffer..."

Stevie Wonder


----------



## orin (Nov 20, 2009)

I was chubby untill i hit about 19 y/o when i started working out


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 20, 2009)

From 13 onwards I was tall at 5ft 8ins and never exactly thin, but very fit and outdoorsy and completely pony mad throughout my entire childhood. The weight didn't arrive till after I turned 18 or 20 or so...

Tracey xx


----------



## collared Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

I was thin untill I was 5...everyone said I became a emotional eater because my brother died around that time..my mom grew up poor and had to steal food so she over compensated with us kids buying TONS of food..there was food everywhere we looked..at the age of 9 my mother passed away and a mean evil stop mom came into the picture and threw all the goodies out so I was FORCED to loose weight...I wasnt alowed to eat at all and got in trouble if I got caught eating..so I was about 160-170 in high school and that was starving all the time..so after high school I said heck with it and eat all I want..hence my ssbbw body now...


----------



## Kingofthedorks (Nov 25, 2009)

I remember I was 100 at 10, 180 at 13, and 210 at 16. It kept rollercoastering throughout


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2009)

Didn't start putting on weight until right before the onset of puberty- and then bam there it
was....and has stayed on various levels

I was uber skinny before then.....


----------



## comaseason (Nov 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Didn't start putting on weight until right before the onset of puberty- and then bam there it
> was....and has stayed on various levels
> 
> I was uber skinny before then.....



Ditto for me.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 25, 2009)

I've been fat ever since I turned 1 year old. My mom said that ever since she switched my formula to milk, I just started packing on the pounds. Everyone kept telling my mom that it was okay and that I'd lose all the weight once I started growing as a child/teen. Yeah - that never did happen, LOL. 

I do know that by the time I was in 3rd/4th grade, I already weighed about 180lbs. In middle school, I was probably anywhere between 200-240. In high school, I was up to 300 lbs. I do know that I was very active during my school years. I was never really tooo fat, I was a big girl... but I was also very tall. Way taller than the rest. I stopped growing in high school, and my parents always teased (still do to this day) that I even though I've stopped growing in height, I'm still growing in my sides! I'm just glad that I was never really teased for being fat or bigger than the rest of my classmates, especially in elementary. It was very rare when they would tease. I was always so quiet and shy. Though, I do remember when I was in 4th and 5th grade, there was this kid that always called me names. It was just him. He'd call me Free Willy or he'd call me Big Mama. Looking back at it, I think he liked me, lol. 

But yes, I was fat as a kid.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 25, 2009)

I was very skinny as a kid. My senior year in high school, I had my spleen removed and lost even more weight. I was 6 feet tall and 112 pounds when I reported for my Army physical in 1971 - I was well under their minimum weight, and earned a 4-F classification (Medically Unfit for Military Service).

I only started gaining weight in my mid-20s, when I was going through a divorce and hanging out in bars a lot. (I think the beer is was started things rolling weight-wise.) Today, I am still 6 feet tall, but over 260 lbs - more than double what I weighed in high school.

So as far as the medical community is concerned, I have been both underweight and obese during my lifetime.


----------



## cyrades86 (Nov 27, 2009)

I was a normal sized baby... when i turned two i started taking seizures and the doctor put me on tegretol and it turned me into a chubby kid... and ive been up and down ever since... in highschool I was about 350lbs and right now im about 180... so for the most part i would say ive been on the larger side average...


----------



## vcrgrrl (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi,

I started getting chubby when I was about 4 or 5. I've been that way ever since then.


----------

